# My system overclockable?



## forgotten332 (Jan 18, 2009)

i was wondering if i could over clock a system with these specs:
PSU: G&T 500W 11and 14 amps on the 12V rails
Motherboard:Gigabyte model G31M-S2L
CPU:Intel Dual Core E2200 @ 2.20ghz
RAM:Spektek DDR2 SDRAM 1GB+1GB speed 400MHz
Video Card:Intel G33/31 Express chipset Family
Hard Drive:SAMSUNG HD321KJ ATA Device
OS:Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 or windows XP if needed to change
i have the rest of the stuff that was in the starter post for overclocking and if i can overclock what and how(link or post instructions)
please dont make fun of me for being so new lol:4-dontkno


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, for the most part, you can overclock almost any system. My main question is, what are you planning on doing with this overclocked computer? you dont have a video card, and i dont think that you run many games. overclocking is mostly used when you want to squeeze an extra couple of frames per second or respond and extra 1/3 second faster... If you are still serious about overclocking, you will need to do a couple of things, first off, what kind of cooling are you using? stock? do you have good airflow? do you know what amount of power your Motherboard is using? If you are just using the computer to use internet, MS Office and such, you will notice a very small gain by even a large overclock... let me know if you are still interested, i can help you out if i can, i have been building and overclocking alot of systems, and would be glad to help you out if that is what you are needing...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

We dont make fun of members ............... :wink:......... everybody has to start at the back of the line !


low quality power supply / economy ram / and no video card .............. your power supply wouldnt support one if you added it ...........

youre looking at spending atleast $300.00 if you want to kick up the perofmrnace for gaming ?


like *hardwarenerd *asked ?????????/ what do you do with this compter? and what are you trying to improve ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

PSU: G&T 500W 11and 14 amps on the 12V rails >>>>>>>>>>. not good


an overclocking worthy power supply will have atleast 36 amps on the 12volt rails


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

i apologize if i sound like i was making fun, i was just asking. If you DO decide to overclock, you should definately have a reason. You also need higher quality components to overclock with, unless you happened to get lucky and get components that were underclocked... not likely though...


----------



## forgotten332 (Jan 18, 2009)

i am getting a graphics card today i know how bad onboard graphics cards are and i am getting a nvidia gtx 200 today and also a new power supply and i have some money left over i might upgrade to 4gbs ram. I want to overclock mostly for my video games and to reduce lag when i play online. the power supply will not be generic though


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Before you decide you do want to overclock, i would suggest trying out your computer after it is finally assembled completely, and give us your specs, and then we can tweak what we can, because there is no way to know what exactly you will need or can overclock until you get full system specs. let me know what exactly you will have, graphics card wise, PSU wise, and memory (including company for all parts.)


----------

